# Problem z internetem

## Indrunio

Witam mam następujący problem:

Postawiłem sobie dwa systemy gentoo i windowsa. Zaraz po zainstalowaniu wszystko śmigało bardzo dobrze, internet też. Do internetu łącze się za pomocą routera Edimax. Jednak ostatnio po odpaleniu gentoo trafił mi się niespotykany problem. Internet chodzi jest połączenie z routerem, mogę zpingować każdą strone za pomocą konsoli, mogę uruchomić kadu, jednak gdy otworze jakąkolwiek przeglądarke to mogę wejść tylko na google.pl żadna inna strona nie chce się uruchomić ;/ routera jest dobrze skonfigurowany ponieważ pod windowsem wszystko chodzi bardzo dobrze. Jeszcze nigdy nie spotkałem się z takim czymś proszę o pomoc! Z góry dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

## loki29

Podaj:

```

cat /etc/resolv.conf

```

----------

## Belliash

 *loki29 wrote:*   

> Podaj:
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /etc/resolv.conf
> ...

 

a jak dziala ping? I dlaczego otwieraja sie google?

Uzywasz iptables?

----------

## loki29

Co ma pingowanie routera do dns?

Ewentualnie spróbować na czystym profilu FF.

----------

## Belliash

 *loki29 wrote:*   

> Co ma pingowanie routera do dns?
> 
> Ewentualnie spróbować na czystym profilu FF.

 

 *Indrunio wrote:*   

> (...) mogę zpingować każdą strone (...)

 

czytaj ze zrozumieniem...

----------

## Indrunio

Oto wynik:

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 213.120.62.103

nameserver 213.120.62.104 

Ale to raczej nie jest wina DNS, bo wpisywałem w przeglądarce IP różnych stron i też nie otwiera ;/

---

No właśnie stron ftp chodzą, nie chodzą http:P mam ręcznie ustawiony adres ip, broadcast, maske i brame domyślną

--- Edytowane przez moderatora.

Połączono dwa posty. Jak chcesz coś dopisać to edytuj posta.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Belliash

 *Indrunio wrote:*   

> No właśnie stron ftp chodzą, nie chodzą http:P mam ręcznie ustawiony adres ip, broadcast, maske i brame domyślną

 

Zadalem Ci pytanie....

----------

## Bialy

Jak pisał Belliash: nie grzebałeś w regułkach firewall'a  :Question: 

----------

## Indrunio

Aaa sory... nie nie używam iptables i nie grzebałem w firewallu

----------

## Belliash

1) Probowales innych przegladarek?

2) Uzywasz jakiegos proxy?

3) Probowales ominac router? Przypadek z zycia wziety jak mialem wifi... Na linuksie wszystko dzialalo a pod windowsem dzialal tylko ping, ale neta nie bylo i nawet gg sie nie laczylo... Kilka dni na to stracilem wkoncu opieprzylem ISP i po kilku godzinach zaczelo dzialac... Moze jakis nowy ficzers wlaczyles z ktorym nie radzi sobie karta albo sterownik do niej? Wiec nie wykluczaj od razu routera... Podlacz modem bezposrednio pod kompa i sprawdz  :Wink: 

----------

## Indrunio

Tak próbowałem otwierać konquerem, operą i wszędzie jest tak samo. Nie używam proxy, niby jak mam obejść router?

----------

## Belliash

 *Indrunio wrote:*   

> Tak próbowałem otwierać konquerem, operą i wszędzie jest tak samo. Nie używam proxy, niby jak mam obejść router?

 

Skad ja mam to wiedziec? Odpowiem Ci w poniedzialek jak moja osobista wrozka wroci z wakacji, albo jak powiesz w ogole co to za internet....

Ale moze wystarczy podlaczyc modem bezposrednio do komputera zamiast do routera?

----------

## Indrunio

Jak używam routera to po jakiego mi modem:P mam podłączony komputer bezpośrednio do routera, a internet mam od TPSA neostrada

----------

## Belliash

widzisz....

router to router.... poczytaj sobie w internecie co to za urzadzenie i do czego sluzy... tak samo modem....

Neostrada to ADSL... aby moc skorzystac potrzebny jest modem ADSL....

modem podlacza sie pod port WAN w routerze...

tak w wielkim skrocie... chyba ze masz modem zintegrowany z routerem... ale wtedy to juz nie jest router tylko modemo-router.... Wiec kurna zacznijcie nazywac rzeczy po imieniu albo podawajcie model... myslisz ze Edimax wyprodukowal tylko 1 urzadzenie!? Chcesz by ktos Ci pomogl to opisuj konkretnie problem wyszczegolniajac poszczegolne rzeczy... bo czytajac ten watek czuje sie tak jakbys mi napisal o problemie z Xami nie podajac xorg.conf i nie mowiac nawet jaka masz grafike... tak bede strzelal ze ATI i ze nie dziala na niej akceleracja 3D..... i sam jestes sobie winien takiemu stanu rzeczy...

bo mi sie juz poprostu nie chce kazdego ciagnac za jezyk i wypytywac o podstawowe sprawy....takze EOT - z mojej strony wszystko w tym temacie...

----------

## Bialy

Też się denerwuje, że lato się kończy  :Wink: 

-- EDIT --

Próbowałeś użyć innych serwerów DNS?

Może jakiegoś dużego ISP?

----------

## dylon

Problemy z http moga byc rowniez spowodowane uzywaniem zbyt duzej maski (pisales ze masz ustawienia recznie wpisane - moze jakas literowka?)

lub/i problemami z mtu...

poza tym zobacz czy na pewno nic nie jest poblokowane (telnetem):

```
dylon ~ # telnet wp.pl 80

Trying 212.77.100.101...

Connected to wp.pl.

Escape character is '^]'.

```

----------

## Belliash

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Próbowałeś użyć innych serwerów DNS?
> 
> Może jakiegoś dużego ISP?

 

oraz

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Problemy z http moga byc rowniez spowodowane uzywaniem zbyt duzej maski (pisales ze masz ustawienia recznie wpisane - moze jakas literowka?)
> 
> lub/i problemami z mtu...

 

ping wp.pl dziala a http://wp.pl/ juz nie? Bo tylko tyle wywnioskowalem z tego co napisal autor (szczerze to wiele sie nie dowiedzialem o problemie)

wiec jezeli faktycznie jest tak jak napisal autor to powyzsze pomysly sa juz wykluczone...

 *dylon wrote:*   

> poza tym zobacz czy na pewno nic nie jest poblokowane (telnetem):
> 
> ```
> dylon ~ # telnet wp.pl 80
> 
> ...

 

Widzisz, o tym nie pomyslalem akurat  :Wink:  Wielkie brawa  :Wink:  Wkoncu cos madrego dzis przeczytalem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bialy

W końcu 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 też by się przydało.

----------

## Belliash

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> W końcu 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig -a
> ```
> ...

 

po co?

----------

## Bialy

By sprawdzić. Może tam też ma pomieszane.

Poza tym pisał, że działało do pewnego momentu, czyli:

Coś nagrzebał lub Coś aktualizował i nie dokończył

-- EDIT --

Z życia wiem, że na Gentoo nic z siebie samo nie przestaje działać.

----------

## Belliash

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> By sprawdzić. Może tam też ma pomieszane.
> 
> Poza tym pisał, że działało do pewnego momentu, czyli:
> 
> Coś nagrzebał lub Coś aktualizował i nie dokończył
> ...

 

ale wtedy nie mial by polaczenia i ping takze by nie dzialal  :Wink: 

wiec podejrzewam ze cos blokuje port 80, czy tam poszczegolne protokoly, mimo ze autor podaje iz iptables nie uzywa... moze ma cus innego, dziwnego?  :Neutral:  Albo sobie globalnie wlaczyl jakis dziwne proxy w systemie?

moge tak gdybac do jutra, ale wydaje sie ze autor juz olal sprawe  :Razz: 

----------

## Indrunio

sory, że nic nie odpisuje ale po burzy za przeproszeniem szlak trafił mój router teraz jestem chwilowo na necie ale w najbliższym czasie kupie nowy i wtedy sprawdze

----------

## dziadu

Jest jeszcze możliwość, że namieszał coś w 

```
/etc/hosts
```

 ale nie wiem czy działałoby to tak wybiórczo.

----------

## Belliash

a moze szlag trafil router?  :Razz: 

----------

## Indrunio

Wymieniłem router i wszystko działa jak należy  :Very Happy:  widać problem jednak był tutaj  :Razz:  dzięki za pomoc  :Smile:  zamykam temat

----------

